# Hangers, Get with the program!



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

what is with hangers lately? I am on my 4th finishing job in a row now and the company who hung the board before me did a HORRIBLE job. I feel like they don't even care anymore.. half the boards a moving and not flush, damaged to the point where the board should have been scrap, but they were just thrown on the wall instead. Missed studs, nails and screws driven through the board, huge gaps between the ceiling and the wall.. And the best part is the ho tells me "oh they said the taper can fix it." Do you guys even care anymore? I can see doing a job quick to get it done and move on, but come on.. Then on top of that, I come in after a "handyman" who started to tape and it all needs to come down because every last bit of tape was bubbling. Not to mention the fact that he also cleaned his knife over door jams and all the corner beads in the house... and just left it to dry... Does anyone care anymore? :furious:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ya do wonder if they are smart enough to care. Get tired of hearing the taper will get it. Yes we will fix it because if we don't, WE won't get paid!


----------



## NaeGan (Sep 8, 2009)

That does blow. Who gets the call backs for that? I have some pics from a room that had two dormers in it where I think the guy who hung it had his eyes closed. I would be ashamed of myself if I was the one who hung it. The way things are right now you would think everyone would be trying to do their best. Hell, I don't even use a bazooka. Don't like to have to fix creases in the tape. I can't stand it when I see where someone has gone over it with a nail spotter and left pocking all over it so you can't even do the finish coat in one shot.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I think what your seeing is the lack of Experience and the reason is cause people don't want to pay the High Prices of the 1990's so they are paying the prices of the 1980's and the Quality goes right out the window:whistling
I have been under bid so many times, and people want to know if I'll Match their prices:laughing: Yeah Right Go take a Flying F*** at a rolling donut!:no:
Like I have been saying F** working in the Trades it just don't Pay :no:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

but its all i got


----------



## Home Remodeler (Jun 9, 2010)

SkinnyVinny said:


> what is with hangers lately? I am on my 4th finishing job in a row now and the company who hung the board before me did a HORRIBLE job. I feel like they don't even care anymore.. half the boards a moving and not flush, damaged to the point where the board should have been scrap, but they were just thrown on the wall instead. Missed studs, nails and screws driven through the board, huge gaps between the ceiling and the wall.. And the best part is the ho tells me "oh they said the taper can fix it." Do you guys even care anymore? I can see doing a job quick to get it done and move on, but come on.. Then on top of that, I come in after a "handyman" who started to tape and it all needs to come down because every last bit of tape was bubbling. Not to mention the fact that he also cleaned his knife over door jams and all the corner beads in the house... and just left it to dry... Does anyone care anymore? :furious:


as long as you tape drywall and skim coat - Taper always get the **** end of the stick ---- >>> hangers know it too...... I hang my own and tape my own ...that way im all good ...... its the life we live and what we do that makes us taper A SPECIALTY TRADE ARTIST...... Tap On Bro Tape On ...:w00t:


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

SkinnyVinny said:


> Not to mention the fact that he also cleaned his knife over door jams and all the corner beads in the house... and just left it to dry... Does anyone care anymore? :furious:


:laughing:


----------



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

Frank, the trade has been good to me so far.. I don't think its a lack of experience, more so the fact that people just don't care. The homeowners don't know better and think exactly what the hangers tell them... "the tapers can fix that no problem". And sadly I feel like they would believe it even if half the board was missing... Just gotta keep going and make it work! stay loyal and true to your customers and good things will come.. Plus, I am kinda liking the challenge of going in everyday and working hard to fix all the mess ups to make it look like glasss.. I will get some pics up when I'm nearing the end!


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

so many mexicans doing drywall these days, they really don't care about quality. they just know how to get paid per board.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

We just started hanging this week. It's more rock than I've ever hung in my life, in one building.

The reason we're doing it is because the "pro" hangers suck mud buckets.

The ceilings are screwed to metal, the walls over Advantech T&G.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

With all the Mexicans doing drywall on a half azz pace I would go around and pass out fliers to new HomeOwners and give them Free Estimate and pick everything you see out bring it to the HO's attention, Then sell them on a Quality Job, send them to a house you did so they can see your work, I would even meet them at the house and walk the whole place and point out the difference between your job and what they have at their house. I would bet you get them thinking and I would say you'll get some calls.
I always point out bad patchs or repairs and say this can be fixed the right way.:thumbup:
Good Luck!
As for my customers they don't have any work so I plan to be moving on to Texas, Michigan is Dead


----------



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

loneframer, that is one hell of a job!! I wish the board I finished looked like that, it would make my life so easy..


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

SkinnyVinny said:


> loneframer, that is one hell of a job!! I wish the board I finished looked like that, it would make my life so easy..


 Thanks man. The homeowner on this house expects perfection and we try to give it to him. We ain't hangin' for 10 bucks a board either.:no:


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

That is good looking work framerman !! I have never seen wood like that where the base board goes. Can you explain it ?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Axecutioner-B said:


> That is good looking work *loneframer*!! I have never seen wood like that where the base board goes. Can you explain it ?


 Fixed that for ya.^^^

The homie didn't want sheet rock behind the baseboard, or the cornice molding either. So we installed solid backing in these locations. It actually worked out well for us because all the outlets are in the base board, so less fussing with the rock.

Here's a mock up of the cornice molding that goes throughout the first floor, except for bathrooms.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey, maybe for a week or two we can call you LoneHanger. 

I have to say that the board hanging looks really quite nice and clean. I personally would put more screws in, but that's just me.

Please tell us that you are going to be working on the trim too? Using GRK trim heads?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hmmm....loneframerman,i like the sound of that:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

framerman said:


> Hey, maybe for a week or two we can call you LoneHanger.
> 
> I have to say that the board hanging looks really quite nice and clean. I personally would put more screws in, but that's just me.
> 
> *Please tell us that you are going to be working on the trim too?* Using GRK trim heads?


 You don't think I'd do 3 years in purgatory if I wasn't going to see heaven do you?:laughing:

I'll be Lonehanger for the better part of 2 months, the way it's going. We're building a form tomorrow to bend a 3' radius into the 16' boards being railroaded on the LR ceiling, starts at about 16' high, on a 5/12.:whistling

The screws are on 16" centers, with the rock glued on 8" centers to the Advantech, each one gets a pat down to set it in the glue nicely as well.

As for the trim, the doors are 6 panel maple veneer, 8' on the first floor and 7' on the second and ground level. The HO is going to show us how to hang them with no visible fasteners.


----------



## Home Remodeler (Jun 9, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Thanks man. The homeowner on this house expects perfection and we try to give it to him. We ain't hangin' for 10 bucks a board either.:no:


Thats the cleansit drywall hang job ive seen -- your screw lines are perfect 

looks like a regular corner bead project.... ide like to see some bull noze corners done here ... nice work peace out .... Hawaii :clap:arty:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Home Remodeler said:


> Thats the cleansit drywall hang job ive seen -- your screw lines are perfect
> 
> looks like a regular corner bead project.... ide like to see some bull noze corners done here ... nice work peace out .... Hawaii :clap:arty:


 Square bead on this project. I think it's the first house with square bead in the last 7 years that I can remember. The HO is into clean, straight lines.

Laying out the screw lines is a first for me as well. With a level 5 finish, it seems to be overkill, but what do I know? I'm a carpenter, not a rock-it scientist.:whistling


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Fixed that for ya.^^^


i am very sorry, i posted with out thinking


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Axecutioner-B said:


> i am very sorry, i posted with out thinking


That's OK...I don't mind taking the credit for Lone's work :laughing:

It happens more than you think so don't beat yourself up. Honest mistake. I'm honored to be mistaken for Rizz (LF)


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

framerman said:


> That's OK...I don't mind taking the credit for Lone's work :laughing:
> 
> It happens more than you think so don't beat yourself up. Honest mistake. I'm honored to be mistaken for Rizz (LF)


 Feeling is mutual Kent. It's always considered a compliment on my end.:notworthy


----------



## Home Remodeler (Jun 9, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Square bead on this project. I think it's the first house with square bead in the last 7 years that I can remember. The HO is into clean, straight lines.
> 
> Laying out the screw lines is a first for me as well. With a level 5 finish, it seems to be overkill, but what do I know? I'm a carpenter, not a rock-it scientist.:whistling


for a carpenter/chipper thats fine by me ......... all phases is a given in Home Remodeler ---> you say level 5 ? is that smooth wall or texture orange peel???/


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Home Remodeler said:


> for a carpenter/chipper thats fine by me ......... all phases is a given in Home Remodeler ---> you say level 5 ? is that smooth wall or texture orange peel???/


 Smooth, the HO wants everything skimmed so there is no difference in texture between paper and mud.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Lone,
It's been years since I was on new construction site, But is that the norm to use that much osb in a house? man if there was a fire all the glue and wood chips would be a hell of a blaze!
On that mock up of the cornice is that plastic? or is that wood?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Smooth, the HO wants everything skimmed so there is no difference in texture between paper and mud.:thumbsup:


Lone, I've only ever worked on one house that had every square inch skimmed but at the end it looked amazing. They skimmed everything, even the interior of the closets; the dust while sanding was absolutely insane.

The client paid an estimated 13-14 Mil to build it and sold it for 7.8. It was some place.

The construction on that house looks incredible.


----------



## erikm (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess I've been lucky
Never had a bad hang job or seen one here in California
I must be hanging with a few good crews!


----------



## Home Remodeler (Jun 9, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Smooth, the HO wants everything skimmed so there is no difference in texture between paper and mud.:thumbsup:


Lone framer - sounds like a specialty trade their - meaning for a top smooth waller in your area - have you found one so far - or are you a titant in that arena? just curios bro ----- i get pounded with carpenter request on smoothwall finishes all over Oahu Hawaii ............ :thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Home Remodeler said:


> Lone framer - sounds like a specialty trade their - meaning for a top smooth waller in your area - have you found one so far - or are you a titant in that arena? just curios bro ----- i get pounded with carpenter request on smoothwall finishes all over Oahu Hawaii ............ :thumbup:


 They have a finisher all ready to go. He's also going to steer us through hanging the ceiling with the 3' radius bend with 5/8" rock. I'll post a few pics of the forms I made today, as soon as I get a chance.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> Lone,
> It's been years since I was on new construction site, But is that the norm to use that much osb in a house? man if there was a fire all the glue and wood chips would be a hell of a blaze!
> On that mock up of the cornice is that plastic? or is that wood?


 Every piece of rock in the house is 5/8 Type X. I've only done a few interior shear walls with plywood, never 800+ sheets though.:blink:

The mock up is Azek, because we built it while doing the exterior of the building. The architect has mentioned the possibility of using it inside though. I recommended Poplar for all the painted cornice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Lone, I've only ever worked on one house that had every square inch skimmed but at the end it looked amazing. They skimmed everything, even the interior of the closets; the dust while sanding was absolutely insane.
> 
> The client paid an estimated 13-14 Mil to build it and sold it for 7.8. It was some place.
> 
> The construction on that house looks incredible.


 Closets too? That's a bit much. We're doing horizontal T&G cedar in all the closets.


----------



## Home Remodeler (Jun 9, 2010)

loneframer said:


> They have a finisher all ready to go. He's also going to steer us through hanging the ceiling with the 3' radius bend with 5/8" rock. I'll post a few pics of the forms I made today, as soon as I get a chance.:thumbsup:


thanks look forward to seeing what (((3' radius bend with 5/8" rock))))) looks like --- im use to level 5 smooth wall finishing and taping projects Oahu Hawaii :clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Home Remodeler said:


> thanks look forward to seeing what (((3' radius bend with 5/8" rock))))) looks like --- im use to level 5 smooth wall finishing and taping projects Oahu Hawaii :clap:


 One sheet gets bent lengthwise, 15.5' roughly. That one is in the rack so it can settle in over the weekend. I'm sure the back will have to be dampened to allow the paper to relax on the backside.

Ten 16' sheets will get bent across the board 3' from the end on half of them and 2' on the other half, in order to alternate the butts. The sheets will get rail-roaded on the 2 3/8 rafter flanges.:thumbsup:


----------



## NaeGan (Sep 8, 2009)

I have to agree. That is nice clean work. Straight screw lines. I mark the screw lines myself. I know it takes longer but I can't help it. The corners are tight. No broken edges from oversinking the screws. Nice. And I really like the board along the floors myself. I didn't invent it, but I did that in my house when i redid it because it's 102 years old and half of the studs aren't on 16 in. centers. That way I knew I had something to nail to.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

Lookin' DAMN good!!! About quality being down: How many hangers now have 10 years experience _in concrete? roofing? landscape? picking strawberries? managing a McDonalds?_ and how many have it in *HANGING???* Drywall is the first trade any Joe the Plumber takes a whack at when times get tough or winter hits. A good hanger makes life easy for finishers and ie: Gets Work From Finishers.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

If a job is worth doing, it’s worth doing well. 
Nice job loneframer. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a few pics of the bending forms. We'll see how it goes Monday morning. I think we'll have to wet the back of that sheet.:whistling


----------



## non_cents (Apr 14, 2010)

*Loneframer*

Nice! that kinda work makes me smile. Finishing that work would be a pleasure.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you can score the back of the drywall to help make the bend too. Like "kerfing", put a nice consistent score every inch or so on the back of the board you want to bend & you MIGHT not have to wet the board. I am no expert tho, i just possess a whopping two cents


----------

